# BFN



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Failed again. 
Just tested and now having glass a red(big glass)
Waiting for AF now.
Feel numb.
Speak soon.x


----------



## lucye2712 (Sep 7, 2005)

so sorry to hear that this has not been your lucky month good luck with next tx


----------



## birthbaby (Aug 11, 2004)

so sorry hunny 

take care ov yourselfs  

nikki xxxxxx


----------



## unluckydeb (Sep 26, 2005)

So sorry Nat know the feeling too hun had 3rd BFN on monday been drunk since lol.
Whats your next step ?
I am hoping the waiting list is not too long for me the waiting is the worst bit its soooo deppresing


----------



## nixie (Mar 18, 2005)

so  sorry you got a bfn - take care and look after yourself,


nixie xx


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks for all your kind words, 
am waiting for AF now(which i suspect will take forever to come!) and then i start 4th month of Clomid/IUI , not looking forward to it have started to have enough now!
Have taken day off work to today as i cant face it.

Unluckydeb.... Fabcy getting mash up with me today?


----------



## wannabemum42 (Sep 12, 2005)

Nat, so sorry.

I'll maybe be joining you on sunday.


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Natalie ~ really sorry to hear your news, good on you for taking the day off......you look after yourself hun. Big hugs and much luck with the next cycle 

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## willswendy (Aug 17, 2004)

Natalie

Just wanted to send you a  

I know its really hard, but you just have to stay positive that your time will come

Best wishes and lots of   for next time

Wendyxx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Im so sorry Natalie


----------



## unluckydeb (Sep 26, 2005)

for Nat
 for me

Well done on taking day of .....know i felt like it never mind eh next time for us !! xx


----------



## SWEETCHEEKS (Sep 15, 2005)

Sorry to hear you bad news Nat, PLease never give up... your dreams are there to forfill ...

Sweetcheeks xx


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2005)

Sorry to hear your bad news big


----------



## skyred (Oct 5, 2005)

Sad News, Im sorry. Sending you a huge .
Love and luck for next time. 
Stay  (enjoy your hang over )

Skyred


----------



## wannabemum42 (Sep 12, 2005)

Nat


you are so supportive of others on this site. i'm sorry it wasn't a happy day for you, and all the very best for your future attempts.

Diane


----------



## Fluffty (Nov 9, 2004)

Sorry its a bit late, and so so sorry for your news  

    

xx


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks everyone 
Im fine today onwards and upwards!
Still waiting for AF and then start cycle 4, so im lot luckier than some of you ladies having to wait on waiting list etc.
At least i get to hang around with you ladies for a while too. xxxx


----------

